
$190M gone? Boss dies with passwords needed to unlock customer accounts - CPLX
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/cryptocurrency-exchange-chief-dies-with-passwords-needed-to-unlock-customers-190m-reports-say
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dies%20-explodes%20-Everest%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dies%20-explodes%20-Everest%20-Wright%20-Adams%20-Eating&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

------
simonblack
If you can't see it, touch it, or control it, it's not yours.

(Put another way, if it's not real it doesn't exist.)

